# favorite sandwich fillings



## Caroline (Feb 20, 2009)

This sprang to mind in response to some of the replies on the porridge v instand porridge thread. What are your favorite sandwich fillings?

Mine are cheese and pickle or philadelphia cheese and marmite. The big son started me off on this when he was at nursery and choosing sandwich fillings for a day out. Philadelphia cheese, marmite and salad are nice in the same sandwich, but it needs to be eaten quite quickly.


----------



## Lizzie (Feb 20, 2009)

Tuna and cheese
Philly and tuna/marmite/ham
Smoked salmon if I feel posh
Sausages
Nutella
Skippy peanut butter


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2009)

Sausage and *brown* sauce, definitely
Chip butties
Bacon, lettuce and tomato - a dream combination!
Peanut butter, banana and jam (jam on one slice, peanut butter on the other, with a squashed banana in the middle).
Grated cheese and branston pickle

When I was a kid, I used to love 'dripping' sandwiches - beef dripping (lard), with some of the brown jelly and a sprinkling of salt. Goodness knows what the healthy diet people would say about that now! Actually, when I lived in Sheffield there was a chip shop that would do chip butties, but using dripping instead of butter/marge - not on 'Change4Life's' list of recommended lunches! A friend from Wigan said that his chip shop did 'pie butties' - yes, it was a meat pie in a buttie!


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 20, 2009)

lol well one of mine when i was a kid was a gravy sarnie. but also a sugar butty to. lol now tho im quite good. i have tuna mayo and sweetcorn (always light/low fat mayo) cheese and picalilly or branston small chunks. i also for a treat have a peanut butter and jelly sandwich lol.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 20, 2009)

Actually when I crave carbs I love chip sarnies, all the rest of the time they are something other people eat. 

I do know people who eat marshmallow and chocolate sandwiches...


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 20, 2009)

lol i havent had chips in ages let alone a chip sarnie!!!!! lol i couldnt help notice northerner has one of my all time faves on his list to a bacon and brown sauce buttie not had one of them for about 4 months now. and chocolate and marshmallow??? sounds pretty rancid to me lol


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 20, 2009)

Sausage muffin and brown sauce - mmm mmm mmm

Used to have these the morning after a night on the town to help clear up my raging hang over - if only!! (Forgot what a hangover is like now).

Or even better - sausage, bacon, egg and brown sauce...lol


----------



## Lizzie (Feb 20, 2009)

What is it with all these brown sauce fans? I'm a ketchup girl every time!  Surely someone's with me on this?


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 20, 2009)

lol i do like ketchup but brown sauce is far better on bacon etc. now for the ultimate hangover cure it has to be bacon sausage egg black pudding fried mushrooms and tomatoes with fried bread and lashing of brown sauce mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm been far to long since i had that!!!!! lol


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 20, 2009)

chicken mayo sweetcorn and bacon is lovely
tuna mayo 
prawn mayo

none of the above with any lettuce, and on white bread.


----------



## Alan221 (Feb 20, 2009)

My two favs are; tuna, grated cheese & mayo on partially toasted bread OR turkey & mayo with sliced white grapes. As for the brown sauce or ketchup debate - i like both. If I have a bacon roll from McDonalds and they ask which sauce (cos they're VERY customer & service orientated) I say 'surprise me'.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Sausage and *brown* sauce, definitely
> Chip butties
> Bacon, lettuce and tomato - a dream combination!
> Peanut butter, banana and jam (jam on one slice, peanut butter on the other, with a squashed banana in the middle).
> Grated cheese and branston pickle



Forgot to add, brie and cranberry - yum!


----------



## Ikklemo (Feb 20, 2009)

In no particular order:


Plain ham sandwich
Chip buttie
mashed potatoe buttie (has to be hot/warm mash to melt the butter)
frazzled bacon buttie - with brown sauce
tuna, vinegar, black pepper with a little caramalised onion mayo
cheese and pickle

As you can tell I do like the "healthy" option - but then I don't have sandwiches that often.


----------



## bev (Feb 20, 2009)

I asked my lot and they came up with these!


Meatballs with cheese lettuce salsa and mayo - toasted.
Tuna and sweetcorn - no mayo.
cheese and ham.
Beetroot butties.
Black pudding butties.

When i was little i used to sneak digestive biscuits , butter inbetween them and put the lot inside a big slab of bread!
I also used to eat buttered sugar butties!
But the best was bread 1" thick with lumps of real butter and tons of strawberry jam - then all melted under the grill until the jam is sizzling!

Mmmm....


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2009)

bev said:


> ...Beetroot butties.



Eewwww!!! I hated beetroot as a kid because it turned everything purple! Also hated the taste. A while ago though, I made a chocolate and beetroot cake for a 'Children in Need' cake stall at work - it's actually rather yummy!


----------



## Einstein (Feb 20, 2009)

Fish fingers
Tuna and Cheese
Corned beef and cheese
Peanut butter and jam (too long in the USA and OFF limits now!!)
Egg mayonaise

Hungry now!


----------



## Metal Man (Feb 21, 2009)

Tuna & Banana
Chicken, lettuce & Tomato


----------



## rhall92380 (Feb 21, 2009)

Cottage cheese on Burgen bread  - no butter or spread - so simple and healthy too!

Richard


----------



## katie (Feb 22, 2009)

I usually have cheese and tomato on slighty toasted bread.
cheese and pickle...
cheese and marmite...

oops i eat too much cheese


----------



## sunflower_harvester (Feb 22, 2009)

Apple and peanut butter-sounds oh so wrong but its gorgeous!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2009)

sunflower_harvester said:


> Apple and peanut butter-sounds oh so wrong but its gorgeous!



Ooh! you mentioning apple made me think - hot roast pork sandwiches with apple sauce and stuffing! Sluuuuurrrrpppp!!!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 22, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm chicken, bacon and stuffing with a nice dollop of mayo!!!!!! right im off for lunch!!!!! hahahaha


----------



## kaffp (Feb 22, 2009)

banana & marmite - with or without cheese!


----------



## aymes (Feb 22, 2009)

Always in white bread and very little in the way of salad

Tuna and cheese (melted)
prawn and avocado
chicken tikka
smoked salmon and cream cheese
post christmas turkey sandwich (turkey, stuffing, gravey and bread sauce plus any other left overs that may come to hand!)

and the current favourite for work - fry up onion, garlic, peppers, mushrooms and asparagus plus feta into a pitta bread and then heated in the microwave to melt the cheese just before eating


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2009)

aymes said:


> Always in white bread and very little in the way of salad
> 
> Tuna and cheese (melted)
> prawn and avocado
> ...



Don't you like brown/wholemeal/granary/seeded bread at all? I very rarely have white bread, it just doesn't have the flavour for me. Something else in your list that I wouldn't thank you for - prawn (ugh!) and avocado - pears just ain't meant to taste like that!!!!


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Feb 22, 2009)

There are a lot of interesting and adventerous sandwich fillings here. I think hubby is going to try tuna and banana. I used to like chicken and stuffing before going veggie. I do like banana and peanut butter or celery and peanut butter.


----------



## aymes (Feb 22, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Don't you like brown/wholemeal/granary/seeded bread at all? I very rarely have white bread, it just doesn't have the flavour for me. Something else in your list that I wouldn't thank you for - prawn (ugh!) and avocado - pears just ain't meant to taste like that!!!!



No, really don't like it - thought it may have been a childhood fussy eater thing but still just can't stand the taste of anything but white, I know it's not always the best option so I try to compensate elsewhere in my diet!

I'd probably have avocado in everything if I could get away with it!!!


----------



## Gasman1975 (Feb 22, 2009)

I love Ham and with Dorito Cream & chive dip, Chicken tikka, Cajun chicken and allday breakfast filling!


----------



## Corrine (Feb 23, 2009)

For me it has to be be:

Peanut butter and beetroot
Fish fingers and tartare sauce
Stilton, raw onion, grapes and low fat mayo (on white chunky bread with butter...dribble...)
Tomato, avocado and mozzarella

But I haven't had any of those for aaaaaaaggges!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 23, 2009)

Corrine said:


> For me it has to be be:
> 
> Peanut butter and beetroot
> Fish fingers and tartare sauce
> ...



You'd have no problems resisting round at my house then - the only thing off that list I'm likely to offer you is the fish finger and tartare sauce ones!


----------



## mattie (Feb 23, 2009)

I love peanut butter and strawberry jam sandwiches  
and cheese and cucumber


----------



## Corrine (Feb 24, 2009)

Northerner said:


> You'd have no problems resisting round at my house then - the only thing off that list I'm likely to offer you is the fish finger and tartare sauce ones!



One of our local lunchtime hostelries used to do a mean fish finger sandwich.  I am sure yours are nicer though.....


----------



## carolyn (Feb 24, 2009)

Just reading all your sandwich fillings, they all sound great but i have a wheat alergy so I have rice cakes with anything that doesn't have breadcrumbs like fish fingers (but i love them) ham n cheese or marmite yum yum the usual salad etc. Have bought the wheat free bread (it cost a fortune) but find it very dry any other suggestions.
________
CHEAP GLASS PIPES


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 24, 2009)

carolyn said:


> Have bought the wheat free bread (it cost a fortune) but find it very dry any other suggestions.



my nan has to buy this and finds it nicer to have toasted sandwiches, she also buys the pitta breads which i have tried and are quite nice.

I've brought a mini baguette for my dinner so have to decide what to put in it


----------

